# How long can you keep beans in a hopper before they go off?



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

Simple enough question.

Context: looking at eureka mignon grinder for espresso. Thinking that, as I buy beans by the kilo, can I put say, 200g in, store the rest in my usual way and work through 250g in about 5 days? If I do this, will I get rubbish shots?

Not intending to buy right now but looking into single dosing, it's pricey for the grinder (realistically, small single doser is a niche) and I would be drinking medium-dark roasts, primarily rave fudge blend or darker. Is it worth just saving for single dosing, or is it complicating something that can be quite simple?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Morningfuel said:


> Simple enough question.
> 
> Context: looking at eureka mignon grinder for espresso. Thinking that, as I buy beans by the kilo, can I put say, 200g in, store the rest in my usual way and work through 250g in about 5 days? If I do this, will I get rubbish shots?
> 
> Not intending to buy right now but looking into single dosing, it's pricey for the grinder (realistically, small single doser is a niche) and I would be drinking medium-dark roasts, primarily rave fudge blend or darker. Is it worth just saving for single dosing, or is it complicating something that can be quite simple?


 In my opinion you will likely get a change/deterioration in the coffee over the 5 days as you say you prefer darker roasts, which are more porous and more likely to deteriorate if left open. 
I think dark roasts need to be kept in cool/dark/minimal oxygen conditions as the delicate oils oxidise and can give rancid flavours.

The coffee will also change in that time, absorbing moisture, this can sometimes mess with your dialling in so this could become a pain.

I would probably put 100-150g, keep toping it up as you reach about 50g, to make sure there is weight pushing down.


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

TomHughes said:


> In my opinion you will likely get a change/deterioration in the coffee over the 5 days as you say you prefer darker roasts, which are more porous and more likely to deteriorate if left open.
> I think dark roasts need to be kept in cool/dark/minimal oxygen conditions as the delicate oils oxidise and can give rancid flavours.
> 
> The coffee will also change in that time, absorbing moisture, this can sometimes mess with your dialling in so this could become a pain.
> ...


 So hoppers can work at home, provided enough is being drunk?

I would anticipate 2-4 shots per day, 18g per shot of beans, give or take.

If not, I suspect I'll not bother with espresso for a looooong time. I already miss my espresso machine though, it just needed a good grinder. Some positive fortune has come my way and so it's back on the cards.


----------

